#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Путешествия >  > > >  >  > Шри-Ланка >  > > >  >  >  Визовый режим на Шри-Ланке

## Ондрий

Подскажите, где можно про это прочитать, желательно на рус.? Интересуют все юридические возможности - от краткого туризма до длительного проживания и прочее.

Не знал куда писать, но тут уважаемые участники, думаю, лучше всех в курсе.

Спасибо.

----------


## Ануруддха

При въезде в страну выдается месячная бесплатная виза. Далее эта виза продляется до 3 месяцев, далее до года. Условия и возможность получения и продления визы можно прочитать на сайте: http://www.immigration.gov.lk. Если вы находитесь в монастыре, то визой будет заниматься настоятель.

Можно получить вид на жительство, тонкостей я не знаю. Гражданство получить сложно.

----------

Калачандра (08.01.2010)

----------


## Ондрий

спасибо!

----------


## Ассаджи

На русском:
http://asia.travel.ru/srilanka/main/short.html

----------


## Ануруддха

Похоже, что визовый режим меняется: при получении въездной визы на месяц продлить ее будет нельзя. Для длительного нахождения в Шри-Ланке, следует получать визу заранее, в консульстве в Москве.

----------

Калачандра (08.01.2010)

----------

